# ordered uv unit....



## windrivermaiden (Oct 24, 2008)

I've bitten off a big hunk (for my income) of debt and ordered an exposing unit from Bostick and Sullivan.  I can't wait to print on a foggy day. :lmao:


----------



## Jeremy Lim (Oct 24, 2008)

Well worth it though, I'm sure.  Does southern California have a lot of fog, though?  I'll be down in that area during Christmas.  Any favorite shot spots?


----------



## windrivermaiden (Oct 24, 2008)

I live with in a half mile of the coast...we have hills that trap the sea air and give us days and days of heavy fog while only a mile inland is having the classic California sunshine...,

I like anywhere in Laguna...Heisler park, Main beach park, Montage, Salt Creek...ok that is technically in Dana Point or Laguna Niguel...Crystal Cove State park.

For points further inland...Tustin, Santiago Oaks Regional Park, Irvine park... Old Town Orange. Even further inland...Mission Inn area in Riverside. The list is endless...


----------



## Jeremy Lim (Oct 25, 2008)

That's so awesome, thanks for the recommendations!

I'd love to see the fog.  If only I had a wide-angle ...


----------

